
China regulator bans TV parodies amid content crackdown - adventured
https://www.yahoo.com/news/no-laughing-matter-china-regulator-bans-tv-parodies-052528200.html
======
coldcode
China is the living embodiment of what 1984 can look like in 2018. I do wonder
if an ever increasing crackdown and everything ultimately becomes so unwieldy
that the whole country falls apart.

~~~
adventured
It'll hold so long as the economic output keeps rising, incomes keep rising,
etc. The people of China will put up with a lot so long as that vague social
pact remains. The CCP & Xi know that of course.

~~~
JumpCrisscross
> _The people of China will put up with a lot so long as that vague social
> pact remains_

Counterfactual: Venezuela.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Venezuela is far from stable ATM. The country could just implode anytime.

~~~
duxup
Venezuela is so sad, and scary at the same time considering it didn't need to
go that way and was "ok" before it took such a nosedive.

~~~
adventured
It was the wealthiest nation in Latin America in the early 1980s, with a GDP
per capita considerably higher than Argentina and several times that of
Mexico, Brazil, Chile and Colombia.

Oil output peaked the few years prior to Chavez taking over and then began a
persistent decline. Oil exports boomed from 1987 to 2000, going from 1.5m to
3m barrels per day. Under Chavez that collapsed by nearly 50%. Maduro of
course has just continued the trend line.

------
duxup
Is this when we get the accounts that show up with something like

"Oh I've been there and it's nothing like that."

Followed by something like:

"And it's not at all like things I worry about back in the west like" \+
Insert sort of odd complaint with odd verbiage.

~~~
noarchy
The Whataboutism is predictable.

And then, yes, there are the outright defenders/deniers. As it turns out, the
Chinese are well-acquainted with astroturfing.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/50_Cent_Party](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/50_Cent_Party)

------
S3bucket
Where is the original source article?

------
pixelpp
Seems like creativity will die in China. If we just stop giving them our
intellectual property they should promptly decline.

~~~
laumars
I think that would be worse for the world stage as a despot with nothing to
lose is always going to be more dangerous than a despot in a prosperous
economy.

But I also this is a moot argument because I doubt the lack of consent would
stop China from using intellectual property.

